
Blogging tools should archive in RSS - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2012/06/03/bloggingToolsShouldArchive.html
======
AdrianRossouw
i was thinking yesterday how great it would be if webcomics had a 'read the
archive' rss feature. Where you pick a point in the past, and how many comics
to feed you every day.

